# Sikh LCol assumes command of the BCR :)



## Angry56789 (29 Sep 2011)

http://www.army.gc.ca/iaol/143000440001669/143000440001817/index-Eng.html

I'm sure LCol Sajjan had some hurdles to jump over throughout his years to get to where he is today. I saw the news article thismorning when I was firing up my phone. 

.....nothing but huge Kudos, such a huge accomplishment to begin with...even moreso for his community.


----------

